# FET Can anyone advise??



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,
Ive just had af halfway through 2ww and am now coming to terms with the outcome.
I have 5 frosties and the clinic have said i need to have 3 AF's before starting treatment again. I do not know much about FET...is it a good success rate? can anyone tell me the good and bad sides to this? How do they do it and work with a cycle?
I'm obviously looking at this as my next hope but I'm not keen on the fact their frozen...Fresh is best my mum always says !! 

If anyone can throw some light on the above i would be very gratefull
Many thanks
Clare


----------



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Hi

Poor you, its just so hard to deal with it and then to try and make sensible decisions about what to do next.

I recently failed my third IVF attempt and have been wondering the same thing.  We have three frosties and my husband really wants us to try FET first as he sees it as 'easier' than another IVF attempt, but I wonder if we would be better to try IVF again first as the rates for FET seem to be less successful than IVF or ICSI.

so cant give you any useful info really, but would be interested to know what people think.

Em


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, 
I've just had an FET attempt - a/f arrived day before I was due to test but I'd kind of geared myself up for a let down anyway. 

I'd already done my first fresh cycle which resulted in an ectopic.  The FET was good for us as it meant we could go for it sooner, rather that waiting x months to start fresh again. 

It was far less stressful than a full cycle, as this was natural - ie only one hcg shot and that was all.  Which meant that it was kind of time off for us (apart from the 2ww - believe me, with an FET it is no better!!)

The way we looked at it, why not give ourselves a chance, less stress and it still might work because they were good embies waiting to be used.  Unfortunately this time it didn't, but on the positive side, it also means that we can now go straight onto a fresh cycle without waiting another month, so we're back on the rollercoaster again for fresh attempt #2.  

I'm 40 so any month sitting around waiting is a month wasted so we are trying to utilise our time as best we can.  

Good luck !!
KathY


----------



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Hi

KathY I am sorry that it didnt work for you.  

I am interested in what you said about not having to wait to go for another cycle after FET as that was one of my concerns (I too feel that I am running out of time).  Can you start straight with IVF if it doesnt work then?

Em


----------

